# Surf Fishing Video



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Made a GoPro Surf fishing video from when I was down in Texas. Thanks for all the help that people gave me, wouldn't have been as successful without it! Already looking forward to the next time I get to come back and fish the surf!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great video! I like the ending!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cool video. The ending is a plus,...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

The crab is 2cool


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

very very cool. gotta get me a gopro.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice video, looks like you've got it figured out.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great jopb, both the trip and the video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

AWESOME Job!!! :texasflag


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

Great video! Looks like it was a great time. The crab footage was amazing!!!


----------



## WahooMaster08 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's freaking awesome. I like the crab at the end as well. I really just need to put my footage together.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Good job with the video and the fish!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That video was well worth my time to watch.Dang good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

